# My custom "atmospheric" soundtrack



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, I know how hard it is to find a good soundscape CD. I'm using a couple of CD's that I got from The Necropolis. A link to the site, with 30 sec. samples, is on the Monster List. I love the atmosphere that a good soundscape can create!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i would LOVE a copy. i found a pretty good few last year, but had to chop them horribly in places! you can use http://s5.yousendit.com if it's a big copy. email is [email protected] i'd love to hear someone elses mix!!!!


//^..^//
demons to some, angels to others


----------



## Archangel (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey dude I would love it if you would send my a copy at [email protected]


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

I LIKE IT!!!!! Its a great cd. I had it going at work and the guys in the shop are now shure that I am strange. I'll have it cued up and ready to go tomarrow. Drop pradis a e-mail and he will get you set up with a CD that has the file.

Its the most HORRIBLE time of the year.


----------



## virgo91967 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Pradis... I did the same thing last year... with wind, crickets, windchimes, ghostly voices but I added a couple of musical tracks ...nice creepy bell sounding items. the cricets wer the best... Took mee three nights to get them to pan properly. they even fooled me into thinking that my tracks weren't on, that they were REAL crickets singing... 
the entire track came to 56 Mb +/- and 30 minutes.

I might be able to cut a few emailable samples


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

Send me emails I can give you access to my web server and you can upload it there. Since I have unlimited bandwidth on it, it shouldn't be a problem for me to make it available to download for a while. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## MTUJeeper (Oct 21, 2005)

If you want to send it to me I will upload it to a server for everyone to download. Anyhow, how hard would it be to set all the thunder tracks to one side and the sound effects to another? I could pay ya, I just need a long file that has the thunder separated so I can use it with a color organ. Thanks! Christian [email protected]


----------

